# New 6.6 gallon planted betta tank with submerged lucky bamboo



## kafkabeetle (Jul 11, 2010)

Hey guys. It's been a long time since I've been on here, because I moved and ended up having to tear down my tank. But I started her up again recently, with some old plants and some new ones. Working on cycling now, then I intend to stock it with 3 otos and 1 male betta fish.


----------



## deesseau (Jan 9, 2013)

This is a very nice looking set up ! I love it ! I tried to make a buddha tank with some dry bamboo sticks; but they rot after just a few days. Yours is definitely better.


----------



## waterdog (Dec 31, 2012)

Very cool idea. I like it too much. Now I may have to rearrange my 10 gallon. OMG


----------



## PooterFish (Dec 17, 2012)

I love that, it looks great!


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

Stunning!


----------



## AkaRyu (Feb 23, 2013)

How do you keep the bamboo anchored down? I really like the look ^^


----------



## tekkguy (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm normally not a bamboo fan, but you've managed to make it look natural. I like it!


----------



## kafkabeetle (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks guys! I just stuck the lucky bamboo down into the sand (it's a bit deeper in the back). At first I couldn't get all of the roots buried so eventually I just trimmed most of them off and it looks a lot nicer that way. I haven't seen any adverse signs on the leaves or stalks so I assume they will easily regrow.

Oh and I'm not normally bamboo fan either! But I needed something for the background that was lower maintenance than the stem plants I had before, since I'm a lot busier now than I was when I had the set up in my signature. This is engineered to be as low maintenance as possible.  And anyway, it look me a while to find a placement that looks decent. I'm thinking about adding some philodendron to the filter so that it can grow down and cover up some cords (and of course eat them nitrates!) And some giant duckweed would be nice too. I'm really starting to get into seeing stuff growing out of the water. I used to think it looked messy, but I'm starting to like having something a little wild to look at.

I also have been wanting to replace the vases and cups with driftwood for a while now, but every time I think to I feel guilty about it, because every past betta I've had in this tank has loved hiding in them. So maybe I'll just cover them up with java moss so they aren't so noticeable. They just take up so much real estate in the tank and look sort of unnatural.

Also, there's a good bit of algae in there right now, which I'm resisting removing much of so my otos will be well fed. It's the perfect oto food-- that soft green stringy kind. But man is it difficult to leave it alone. lol


----------

